# Knicks unimpressed with Hakim Warrick



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/309599p-264954c.html 



> The Knicks came away unimpressed from Hakim Warrick's workout. They were astounded at the ex-Syracuse star's poor level of conditioning and also wondered what he can do other than dunk and run the floor.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

yea, his body doesnt fit his game. if he were 30-40 pounds heavier, he'd be a top 5 pick. its just impossible to think that he could be a low post player while weighing pretty much nothing.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

way to high to pick him..

i think hes perfect at 21 to the suns..hell average 10 points off the bench on alley oops alone from nash..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think he would be perfect in jersey. grab boards, block a shot or two, run the break with j kidd. like kenyon martin did.... that PF slot is empty there, unless you think Collins is any good.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> i think he would be perfect in jersey. grab boards, block a shot or two, run the break with j kidd. like kenyon martin did.... that PF slot is empty there, unless you think Collins is any good.


yeah that would be the other place that would fit him well though i dont know if hed be ready to start right away even though hed start by default there..


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

alot of times I disagree with scouts when they harp on someones size or weight, but in this case I agree. Warrick is just too slight to be a great player. id avoid him, if he is still available late in the second round id take him though. he is an amazing athlete.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Told you he was diet K mart. At least we know ahead of time.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

err isn't run the floor and dunk all amare could do when he first got into the league?? mitch lawrence is wrong about warrick, he'll be a stud next year. i saw him play big minutes at 'Cuse, never saw conditioning as a problem.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah, but amare was built and was only 19. warrick is already older then amare, hes 22 and a string bean.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

he does have decent potential at SF, but from where we are picking and our needs, he just isnt a good fit here.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Every year people always seem to fall for the anonymous draft info leak.

Warrick showed a post game in college, how in the heck would it disappear. I also can't believe an agent sent him to a workout out of shape, if so why schedule a workout this early.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think warrick will make a good pro , but he is somewhat of a project, he needs to develop a good perimeter J , which he can , and i think he'll be a good to great small forward defender right off the bat.

he's no 8th pick though , but he is a sure 1st rounder maybe 15-20


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Warrick has definetly come ways but I do not think honestly he is what we need.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> yeah, but amare was built and was only 19. warrick is already older then amare, hes 22 and a string bean.


Amare was a monster at 19, when he was still in highschool, he is ridiculously athletic.

Warrick is an athletic guy who had two post moves that he used on weaker players. He is brittle he has no fundamental skill, and isn't anywhere near the athleticism of shawn marion; which is where he would need to be to make up for his lack of basketball skill.

This should make people wary given the amount of time he spent in college.

Anyway forget him we're getting Splitter or green.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Amare was a monster at 19, when he was still in highschool, he is ridiculously athletic.
> 
> Warrick is an athletic guy who had two post moves that he used on weaker players. He is brittle he has no fundamental skill, and isn't anywhere near the athleticism of shawn marion; which is where he would need to be to make up for his lack of basketball skill.
> 
> ...


no fundamental skill?? then that block to seal the NCAA championship in 2003 was a lucky coincidece right?? He doesnt nor will he ever have a shawn marion game so why does it matter if he's got his athleticism?? No one's compared him to Marion. He's his own player and there isn't a guy in the NBA with the same athleticism, height, and game. POst moves on weaker defenders?? come on now, Villanueva?? Okafor 2 seasons ago, josh boone, jason fraser?? Warrick's had his share of games vs bigger and stronger players. If you wanna make that argument about him playing physically inferior players, then do you want to say Andrew BOgut's a bust?? Hakim is first team all american and no player can get there with just athleticism and no fundamental skills. Jim BOheim coached him for 4 years for god's sake.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> no fundamental skill?? then that block to seal the NCAA championship in 2003 was a lucky coincidece right??


No He's just really athletic,don't be so hyper.


> He doesnt nor will he ever have a shawn marion game so why does it matter if he's got his athleticism?? No one's compared him to Marion. He's his own player and there isn't a guy in the NBA with the same athleticism, height, and game.


Ease off of the caffeine there . Yes, yes there are, hence the Marion comparision. He relies on his athleticism to make up for his lack of skill. 



> POst moves on weaker defenders?? come on now, Villanueva?? Okafor 2 seasons ago, josh boone, jason fraser?? Warrick's had his share of games vs bigger and stronger players.


You don't know what a post move is if you think that's how he was getting his points. I imagine this must be very shocking for someone so excitable.



> If you wanna make that argument about him playing physically inferior players, then do you want to say Andrew BOgut's a bust?? Hakim is first team all american and no player can get there with just athleticism and no fundamental skills. Jim BOheim coached him for 4 years for god's sake.


Read further for what I have to say about Bogut. I think he is compeltely untested but will be okay, nothing near a star though. As for your last comment I don't have the time of patience to show the long list of guys who made the all american list who were there because they were just flat out more athletic than their competition, and that was the only way they were better.


The way you talk you'd think that Hakim was your Dad or something, don't spazz out. The guy is 6 8 220. He's just another athletic guy who plays the powerfoward position because he can't shoot. He's not strong enough to bang inside and he'll get shredded on ball handling by quicker faster small forwards. 

However, you keep rooting for him. After all he is "athletic" and that's brought us SOOO much success this year!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Smokescreen?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> No He's just really athletic,don't be so hyper.
> 
> 
> Ease off of the caffeine there . Yes, yes there are, hence the Marion comparision. He relies on his athleticism to make up for his lack of skill.
> ...



lol but you can't name any 1st team all americans that made it on pure athleticism?? let's take a look at this years, warrick, bogut, Simien, Paul and Redick, none there.

the year before, childress, okafor, nelson, gomes, roberts. None of those got on simple because they were faster or could jump higher than everyone else.

the year before that, Jay williams, drew gooden, steve logan, juan dixon and dan dickau, where's the athletic freak on that list?

the reason syracuse never got anywhere in the tourney's and lost so many gmaes this year that they should of won is Mcnamara. THe guy had no consistency whatsoever. He choked vs Vermont too, 4-18.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Smokescreen?


thank you :clap: 

what do you expect zeke to say????????

he has out of this world athletisicm??????

hes the steal of the draft????

I am not saying he is going to be all NBA,but he s a good kid with developing skills....The question is how good does Hakim want to be..If he has the desire to work on his game,he has huge upside...

BTW,Shawn marion is no more athletic than Hakim..The guy is a freak..
Keep in mind that Ariza is 6'7"210,
JC is 6'5",190
Warrick at 6'8" ,220 ..whats the big deal?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> l
> 
> 
> the year before, childress, okafor, nelson, gomes, roberts. None of those got on simple because they were faster or could jump higher than everyone else.


A big LOLWTFOMFGROOFLESBBQ to you too naming gomes and nelson, the very same nelson who got tore up by sebastian telfair in nworkouts.
Then you conviently leave out 2002 and 2003.

Either way it doesn't matter Hakeem is a joke as a lottery pick and is late first rounder at best.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Warrick is going to be a contributer. At the worst, he's a rotation guy who provides energy off the bench.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> A big LOLWTFOMFGROOFLESBBQ to you too naming gomes and nelson, the very same nelson who got tore up by sebastian telfair in nworkouts.
> Then you conviently leave out 2002 and 2003.
> 
> Either way it doesn't matter Hakeem is a joke as a lottery pick and is late first rounder at best.



?? wow you're weaker than those phoenix suns cry baby fans. THe point was athletic freaks with little skills cannot make the the NCAA 1st team all american. WHat does it matter if nelson got "tore up" in a single work out? You look at this season and nelson and telfair did the same thing, neither really stood out. Obviously those workouts didnt' work on anything on the defensive end cuz telfair can't guard anyone

maybe you need to look at you drafts again, the jay Williams , drew gooden list is 2002. 2003 i didnt' ahve off the top of my head at the time but what difference does it make? Nick Collison, Dwayne Wade, David West, Josh Howard and TJ Ford. None relied just on athletecism because they had little fundamental skill.

Yea yea, you just can't give me a name. It's obvious the knicks are just trying to discourage others from taking warrick. A smokescreen is exactly right.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> ?? wow you're weaker than those phoenix suns cry baby fans. THe point was athletic freaks with little skills cannot make the the NCAA 1st team all american. WHat does it matter if nelson got "tore up" in a single work out? You look at this season and nelson and telfair did the same thing, neither really stood out. Obviously those workouts didnt' work on anything on the defensive end cuz telfair can't guard anyone
> 
> 
> Yea yea, you just can't give me a name. It's obvious the knicks are just trying to discourage others from taking warrick. A smokescreen is exactly right.


The hell doese phoenix have to do with anything? Are you insane? Stick to the topic you spazz. I gave you two names. Have someone read them to you if you're having trouble keeping the spazz spittle off of your monitor.

If you don't think TJ Ford got by solely on athleticism and very little skill obviously you've never seen him shoot, pull up for a shot, or really do anything besides OMG TAKE IT TO THE RIM AN DUNK. You remind of those many many fans who have no idea how to tell the difference between an athlete and a skilled player.


Finally, because I am starting not to care, if a highschool kids beats out the college player of the year in a workout, it says a lot about the college players skill set and how he got by. Jameer Nelson was a big fast pointguard whose passing IQ caused his stock to plummet. He has tunnel vision, the only reason he was able to succeed was his athletic ability in comparision to those he played against. If you can't follow how that works out then you'd be better of arguing something more productive.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Finally the only way this is a smoke screen is if we hope to get Warrick at 30. Remember Warrick has only shot one three pointer the whole time he's been in college. He got the majority of his points from put backs. He rarely slashed to the basket. Yes he played with a crap pointguard. However I never saw the ability from him to create space in an isolation situation. I saw him like Kmart hovering around the rim putting back loose balls and such. Big freakin deal. 

Face the cold hard reality about this guy. He isn't big or strong enough to be an inside threat and he doesn't have the skills to be a perimeter threat. Sometimes crap is crap, but we'll see in the end. I'd love for me to be wrong and for the next to get a steal.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> The hell doese phoenix have to do with anything? Are you insane? Stick to the topic you spazz. I gave you two names. Have someone read them to you if you're having trouble keeping the spazz spittle off of your monitor.
> 
> If you don't think TJ Ford got by solely on athleticism and very little skill obviously you've never seen him shoot, pull up for a shot, or really do anything besides OMG TAKE IT TO THE RIM AN DUNK. You remind of those many many fans who have no idea how to tell the difference between an athlete and a skilled player.
> 
> ...


Ford and little skill?? This guy ran at the time one of the top teams in the nation, he had great vision. He was a floorleader and that's what made him special. If all ford could to was dribble up and down the floor faster than anyone else he wouldn't have made 1st team. See there's something called a pure point guard and pure point guards don't pull up for jumpers, that's not their job.

Your trying to convince me ryan gomes made 1st all american because of his athletic ability? bahahaahahahahah gimme a break. THe guy has great footwork, and since he is undersized, he developed his jumper all the way to the 3 point line. He's a great ft shooter and has a knack of finding his way to the line. You're talking like gomes can jump out the gym?? He's no stiff but supremely athletic?? no way.

Jameer Nelson's stock plummetted because teams saw how short he was. It has nothing to do with pass iq, because his pass iq is just fine. If jameer had a few more inches or had more quickness ie telfair, he would've been lottery. Jameer wasnt blessed with tremendous quickness so he worked the weights and made stregnth an advantage. Any kid with tremendous athleticism is highly recruited even if they ball just a little. Jameer went to friggan st joe's, that alone shows he wasn't athletic enough to open the eyes of college scouts. 

If James White made a 1st team all american team then you'd have a point. But like a broken pencil, you don't.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hakim is the man. If he is anywhere near the basket on the offensive end it's two pts. I believe his game will elevate in the NBA and that he will be a star. We'll see.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Biggestfan.....*

For a guy that is so quick to insult others you really have NO idea what you are talking about. Nelson is a very decent PG with a great offensive game...Ford a GREAT PG with a lousy shot (big deal). and Warrick...wow. He did not get most of his points on put packs. Try spinning fade-aways and dunks of the non put-back variety. Because of your attitude I have to RELUCTANTLY agree with some of your points. His ball handling is suspect and he is too small to play PF..BUT...he does have more perimeter game that you know about. A question at 8 but a steal after 12-15. BTW...check out his dunk against ND this year. It was the top play on ESPN. No dribble...no step..just rising up and toward the basket and a vicious throw-down over Cornet...from....the SECOND hash mark on the side of the foul lane.


----------

